# Poly Slide skid shoes



## sea salt (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone have any experience or advise with regard to the poly slide skid shoes?

I'm somewhat interested in buying a pair to avoid marking the driveway....not so much for rust stains in the garage during storage. However, I'm very concerned with their 'wearability' and how long they will last.

Sears sells them at the link below.....

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Wearability should be good as this is the same material they use on the plastic cutting edges on truck snowplows. And those seem to hold up for 2-3 seasons.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmmm never used them but I just might when mine wear out.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 27, 2011)

I put those universal poly skid shoes on my old MTD this season and I'm sorry I didn't do that years ago. The OEM MTD metal slide shoes wear out quickly. On average, I would say that I would go through two sets each winter. So far this season with more than average use, they are holding up very well and seem to show very little wear.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Everyone says these look cool, but I have not found anyone that has actually tried them yet:
https://sites.google.com/site/rollerskid/


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

*re: rollerskid...*

... looks like they would work just fine though there may be some problem with rust in the bearings. 
If I were to make them I'd use the same plastic for the wheels that they make skatboard wheels from. Although that wouldn't stop the bearing from rusting.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Shryp said:


> Everyone says these look cool, but I have not found anyone that has actually tried them yet:
> https://sites.google.com/site/rollerskid/


I've got a neighbor who put them on. He loves them. I checked on the bearing and it is the same thing we use on a snowmobile. Sealed and stainless steel. Rust should not be an issue.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I would think those little wheels/bearings would just freeze and stop turning becoming small skids. Never used them though and that is just my opinion.


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

Roller skids work great! I have been using them this winter without any trouble or freeze up. Sure makes moving the machine around in the garage a whole lot easier. No rust spots on the floor.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

There was a review on snowblowers direct regarding the roller skids, basically one of rollers locked up and wore a flat spot rendering them useless - could have been bad set most other reviews praised them, but hard to say. Raftery Design 1250 - Roller Skid Snow Thrower Skid Shoe (Pair). I put some "Universal" poly skids on my MTD 10hp-28" 2 years ago, I have a 16' by 30' concrete drive and haven't had to adjust them yet. They're double sided so they should give you some years. Before I knew these were available I bought the OEM skids from an MTD dealer for like $40 and they weren't double sided and only lasted 2 seasons . Poly skids are definitely worth considering, I bought mine on clearance at the end of a season at Lowes.


----------



## sea salt (Jan 16, 2011)

I ordered a pair of the Poly shoes from ebay. Slightly better price, but, more importantly, they had them. All the big box stores around here are plum dry on snowblowers and snowblower parts.....we're breaking all kinds of snow records this year....yeah baby!!!


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

The way the Roller Skids are made, I find it unlikely someone had one lock up. If so, it might of been defective from the get go.


----------



## mecheng10 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Poly Skid Shoes*

I prefer the poly skid shoes to rollers. I didn't like the cheap injection molded ones sold at the department stores so I bought some ultra high molecular weight polyethylene plastic and machined mine. They are solid thickness all the way through and double sided to last a long time. Pictures can be seen at the link below:

Magnitude Engineering


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

The problem I found with rollers is they do mark asphalt when you turn, the edge of the roller gets sharp fairly quick. Having a very small contact area it concentrates the weight, I had to lift in turns to avoid the problem. I have since chucked them and have gone back to my old skids with a new cheap twist. I picked up a small piece of 1/4" "Star Board", I ran it through my table saw and made it into 1-1/4" X 4". I use quick cure 5200 to glue them to my stock skids, the QC 5200 cures rock solid in 24 hours. The Star Board wears very well, when (after 1-1/2 season) they wear down then I just slap a new set on I have enough Star Board to last many years and have -0- scuffing. Quick Cure 5200 and Star Board can be bought at any marine supply, my total cost was about $65 for way more than a life time worth of fool proof non marking skid material.

Phil


----------

